# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Advice needed for where to stay on 2 nigh London trip

## geoff

We will be staying 2 nights in London before heading to Italy. Does anyone have any recs on which would be the best neighborhood to stay in for such a short trip? 

We were thinking Mayfair but not sure if that's the best location. Thanks!

----------


## JEK

Mayfair is a great location as is Knightsbridge or Kensington. The Sheraton Park Tower is one of my favorites, especially if   you have some Starwood points. Harvey Nichols is just next door and Hyde Park across the street.

----------


## JEK

And hopefully your stay isn't during the Olympics :)

----------


## geoff

Thanks! We are going in September. Have you ever stayed in soho?

----------


## JEK

No, usually Knightsbridge or Mayfair.

----------


## JEK

We have fallen in love with the Hotel 41 on Buckingham Palace Lane, just across the street from the Royal Mews (back of Buckingham Palace. Cute boutique hotel with great room and a terrific staff. Walk to a ton of attractions and a nice shopping plaza behind with lots of inexpensive food options.

Hotel 41

----------

